# South Dade Skiffs



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

I got a chance to spend some time with one of the owners of South Dade Skiffs yesterday, and of course took the skiff out for a spin. First off, and most importantly, great guys behind the brand. Sean was more than generous with his time and hospitality, and you can easily see the passion he has for bringing this project to life, the right way. I didn’t get to meet Luis but from what I was told he’s an incredible craftsman and clearly has an eye for detail. The boat runs great, has the stability you’d expect from a boat of its size, clean edges all around, no hull flex, holds on turns at all speeds, poles in a puddle, and has a great style to the design. Definitely a fun skiff to run. I snapped some pics I figured y’all may be interested in seeing.

For those who don’t know me my past career was in sales at Hell’s Bay, so I’m certainly a stickler when it comes to checking out new skiffs. I can truly say these guys are doing an awesome job and I look forward to seeing what they have up their sleeves in the future! Any questions you have feel free to holler.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice looking skiff. They should test drive the skiff with a motor that is available.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

BassFlats said:


> Nice looking skiff. They should test drive the skiff with a motor that is available.


Agree, but it can be difficult for us little guys to pony up the $ for a demo motor in the beginning. I’ve had some conversation with them as well and think they are doing a fine job and building a good little skiff at a fair price to boot! Give’em time, they’ll have a demo motor soon. 😎


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I've seen your picture JC. You're not little


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

BassFlats said:


> I've seen your picture JC. You're not little


Now you owe me a glass of sweet tea! 😂


----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

You had to be flying with that 40. What performance did you get? Speed, draft, any porpoising? Great looking boats. I have a 40 Yamaha 2 stroke laying around that would look good hung on one of those hulls.


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

mgcolli said:


> You had to be flying with that 40. What performance did you get? Speed, draft, any porpoising? Great looking boats. I have a 40 Yamaha 2 stroke laying around that would look good hung on one of those hulls.


They’re dialing that motor in currently, but the boats really run great with the Suzuki 20, seeing 27mph out of that engine with no porpoise. The 40 definitely needs the trim tabs to keep it from porpoising which it did not do unless we set it on the highest jack plate setting. They’re working on running it with an engine that has trim / tilt which I think will show even better results once they can air it out even more. Overall though, truly impressive!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

How ‘bout some specs... don’t need base price but length, beam, and hull weight would be a good starting point...


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> How ‘bout some specs... don’t need base price but length, beam, and hull weight would be a good starting point...


Per their website...



16 FEET TOTAL LENGTH
50 INCHES WIDE AT BOW
36 INCHES WIDE AT STERN
299 LB DRY WEIGHT
5° OF DEAD RISE AT TRANSOM
5 INCH DRAFT FULLY LOADED
DESIGNED FOR 2 ADULTS LIGHT GEAR
HEAVY DUTY BLACK RUB RAIL
STAINLESS STEEL HARDWARE
VACCUM INFUSED BUILDING PRACTICE
DIVINYCEL VINYL FOAM CORE
COOSA BOARD TRANSOM
VINYL ESTER RESIN THROUGHOUT


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

BassFlats said:


> Nice looking skiff. They should test drive the skiff with a motor that is available.


Yep. That motor is great, but any current offering will be over 210 pounds. A 25 Yamaha four stroke seems like it would be a good match.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

BassFlats said:


> Nice looking skiff. They should test drive the skiff with a motor that is available.


They sell them with a 20hp Suzuki, they recommend a 20hp 4 stroke or something weighing around 100lbs. I went with a 20hp 4 stroke efi tohatsu and i’d say 27mph is plenty on a technical poling skiff.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

LowTideFly said:


> They sell them with a 20hp Suzuki, they recommend a 20hp 4 stroke or something weighing around 100lbs. I went with a 20hp 4 stroke efi tohatsu and i’d say 27mph is plenty on a technical poling skiff.


Yeah it is. Unless you are me and like to go fast! 😎 But yes, 27 is plenty fast and I beg they will get iy a little faster as they progress too!


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Fully Loaded SDS!


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

@LowTideFly looking good man! Congrats on the build, she turned out perfect. Would love to hear some performance specs on the Tohatsu after you get some time on it!


----------

